# Barragens para combater alterações climáticas



## Vince (2 Dez 2007 às 12:39)

> *As barragens são uma resposta à alteração climática*
> 02.12.2007, Ricardo Garcia (PÚBLICO) e José Pedro Frazão (Rádio Renascença)
> 
> *O ministro do Ambiente garante que Portugal vai cumprir Quioto e diz que construir mais barragens é uma aposta certa para o futuro*
> ...


(c) Publico


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2007 às 12:56)

Devem fazelas devem não á dinheiro só se vier de Bruxelas ou se faça um peditório...se demoram 40 anos a fazer uma em condições climaticas normais com o calor demoram 60.

Vamos arrotar com uma multa por causa de Quioto que até vai doer ainda querem fazer a OTA e o TGV o dinheiro vai mas é de TGV para uns certos bolsos (já que não vamos ser os unicos) quro ver depois dessas bolsos para onde vai deve vir servir para comprar atum enlatado para dar aos pinguins e aos ursos polares que já não tem que comer porque os polos ja são panelas de agua quente...


----------

